# My new girls! (a long haired harley + black berkshire) pic heavy



## moonkissed

I got my new girls <3 They are so lovely!

Esme is a mink harley. Harley is a long haired rat. She is so fluffy! And omg do you see the kinky weird whiskers harleys have?

And I have Black Widow (Widow for short) a black berkshire who is a dwarf/harley carrier.
































































(the white specs on them is just bedding, they kept digging in it lol)


----------



## Kelsbels

Very sweet!  Congratulations!


----------



## kksrats

You're quite lucky to live near a breeder that has such amazing rats. As always, they're adorable!


----------



## Gribouilli

Oh so pretty! My breeder also got some Harley rats very recently! They are soooo fluffy, lol.


----------



## JAnimal

Why do you always get the cutest rats (goes and pouts).


----------



## moonkissed

Thanks everyone I am in love <3



kksrats said:


> You're quite lucky to live near a breeder that has such amazing rats. As always, they're adorable!


I am blessed. The NE US/Canada is awesome with some of the very best breeders in the country. They are always working with the newest varieties and seem to do a bit of importing from other countries. 
I hope to be in their league one day  I am very excited to be able to work with these new varieties though.

Silvermane & Harley were my dream rats. I also really wanna have marbles but I just am not ready for all their health issues yet.

I actually got these two girls at the Ohio Rodent Roundup. It is an event (twice every year now spring/fall) where breeders from all over travel to meet and buy rats from one another. 

I wasn't able to go because of scheduling stuff but I have a breeder friend who was going and she agreed to pick them up for me since she has to drive past me anyways to get home lol
Next spring I am so hoping to go.


----------



## Gribouilli

I love to get very pretty rats, but really I'm getting them from my breeder because they are super tame and loving since day 1- I don't have to work at trust training at all- they already are very trusting. If on top of that they are also super duper cute, that's a bonus


----------



## Ratlettes

Okay is it just me that can't see any pictures on your posts or


----------



## Gribouilli

Ratlettes said:


> Okay is it just me that can't see any pictures on your posts or


Are you on your phone? Sometimes it can happen. However, I see them perfectly on my iPhone.


----------



## Ratloved

OMG! that hair! How adorable, she looks like a teddy bear hamster! ( only cuter, of course, cuz she's a rat) . The other is very cute too.


----------



## RatAtat2693

moonkissed said:


> Thanks everyone I am in love <3
> 
> 
> 
> I am blessed. The NE US/Canada is awesome with some of the very best breeders in the country. They are always working with the newest varieties and seem to do a bit of importing from other countries.
> I hope to be in their league one day  I am very excited to be able to work with these new varieties though.
> 
> Silvermane & Harley were my dream rats. I also really wanna have marbles but I just am not ready for all their health issues yet.
> 
> I actually got these two girls at the Ohio Rodent Roundup. It is an event (twice every year now spring/fall) where breeders from all over travel to meet and buy rats from one another.
> 
> I wasn't able to go because of scheduling stuff but I have a breeder friend who was going and she agreed to pick them up for me since she has to drive past me anyways to get home lol
> Next spring I am so hoping to go.


Erm-my-gerd. Take me with you! Vermont is devoid of anything rat... most likely because we're a super farming state.



Gribouilli said:


> Are you on your phone? Sometimes it can happen. However, I see them perfectly on my iPhone.


I had to "Request desktop site" to get this to load fully. The mobile was missing posts and pics.


----------



## moonkissed

Ratlettes said:


> Okay is it just me that can't see any pictures on your posts or


hmm idk why.

if you want you can also see them on my facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/onceuponamischief/posts/968957436552537


----------



## moonkissed

RatAtat2693 said:


> Erm-my-gerd. Take me with you! Vermont is devoid of anything rat... most likely because we're a super farming state.


Vermont isn't *that *far from me lol road trip? 

Recently some people put together a rat train. Everyone pays a fee to get in and one person actually makes the trip picking up rats along the way and dropping them off at their new homes! It is super neat. It is going through like half the country or something!

More people should do that.


----------



## RatAtat2693

moonkissed said:


> RatAtat2693 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm-my-gerd. Take me with you! Vermont is devoid of anything rat... most likely because we're a super farming state.
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont isn't *that *far from me lol road trip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently some people put together a rat train. Everyone pays a fee to get in and one person actually makes the trip picking up rats along the way and dropping them off at their new homes! It is super neat. It is going through like half the country or something!
> 
> More people should do that.
Click to expand...

My rescue actually sets those up to move rats internally. We cover most of the NE, so sometimes sets of rats need to be moved from ME to NH or MA/CT. Occasionally we go to NY as well.

And I love road trips. Let me know when the next one is. I'm all for it.


----------



## RatAtat2693

And mobile in general is just messing up. I wish we had an app.


----------



## rottengirl

Absolutely gorgeous babes!!! Yep, so glad that harley's are also available in my area as well. They are very high profile though so I doubt I will be getting one until it is easier to get my paws on them.


----------



## moonkissed

rottengirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous babes!!! Yep, so glad that harley's are also available in my area as well. They are very high profile though so I doubt I will be getting one until it is easier to get my paws on them.


Yeah they seem to be getting more out there. Like just last year it seemed way harder to find breeders parting with them. Now like tons have them lol 

I'm not far from the border of Canada btw


----------



## Fraido

Ratlettes said:


> Okay is it just me that can't see any pictures on your posts or


Nah, I can't see them either. I'm on my phone and it always works perfectly fine as long as the internet is good. I seem to have an issue with Moonkissed's pictures, to be honest. There was another thread in which she posted photos and I couldn't see them! Odd.

I can imagine they're pretty adorable though, lol.


----------



## Fraido

RatAtat2693 said:


> And mobile in general is just messing up. I wish we had an app.


Wouldn't PetGuide count?


----------



## moonkissed

Fraido said:


> Nah, I can't see them either. I'm on my phone and it always works perfectly fine as long as the internet is good. I seem to have an issue with Moonkissed's pictures, to be honest. There was another thread in which she posted photos and I couldn't see them! Odd.
> 
> I can imagine they're pretty adorable though, lol.


I always use imgur. Do you have other issues with the site?

Does the link itself work? http://i.imgur.com/RA62QHR.jpg?1

if you wanna see the cuteness you can always like my page on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/onceuponamischief/

or instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/eckokitten/

I post a lot of insanely adorable pics though so you have been warned  lol


----------



## Fraido

No other issues that I've noticed.

The link does work, they are quite the cuties!

I don't use Facebook or Instagram, lol.

There's never enough cute photos.


----------

